# Where do you buy your decal paper?



## navycop (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a Michaels by me, but no Hobby Lobby. I have a hobbytown also by me. I am basically looking for waterslide decals.. Is there anything else I need besides the paper (ie accelerant, bonding agent, etc)? Is there a differance using label paper? As in easiness or apperance?


----------



## Dudley Young (Jan 28, 2011)

When you buy the decal paper, buy the spray sealer that goes with it. You have to seal it or the water will wash the ink off. That's all ya need. A printer of course.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.decalpaper.com/ This is where I get mine. You will need the sealer to keep the ink from smearing. I put a thin coat of ca on wood prior to the decal, helps cut down on the wrinkles.


----------



## aggromere (Jan 28, 2011)

I get mine from papilo, my spelling may be off though, but you can google it.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 28, 2011)

If you have access to a color laser you can buy the laser decals and skip the fixing/sealing agent.


----------



## ribanett (Jan 28, 2011)

I buy from www.decalpaper.com  and I use Krylon Clear Gloss that I buy at Wally World to seal the decals.  Decalpaper gives fast service, have never waited over 4 days for delivery.


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 28, 2011)

Hobby Lobby


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 28, 2011)

Hobby Town will have it. Testors brand and Testors fixative. You can get either white paper or clear. Remember your printer cannot print white.


----------



## Rob73 (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought from hobby lobby and I sealed with spray lacquer.   Though next time I think I will buy decal paper online.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 29, 2011)

I got my Testor's original off Ebay.


----------

